# 2018 Diesel options are more limited with MT vs AT?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you and your wife drive slow


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> you and your wife drive slow


Am I missing something? What does your comment have to do with his post?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Am I missing something? What does your comment have to do with his post?


yes youre missing it


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I would liked to have had all of the options on my manual transmission too, but ultimately they are "nice-to-haves" and not things I must have. I'm getting along just fine without a sunroof and a color DIC. But Chevy did leave money on the table with me because I would have anted up for those niceties.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

IMHO Manual gearbox is more important than all that other stuff.
ps - which year firehawk do/did you drive?! 
pps - seems inappropriate to mention another's spouse in any context here unless it is glaringly complimentary, maybe like this: 
"Your spouse's impressive driving skills were evident as she did donuts and drifts in the chevy cruze diesel at cars & coffee." 
or 
"Your spouse's hypermiling skills are evident via your profile."


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

And Chevy wonders why the Manuals don't sell as well.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Why can’t I get a diesel in orange?


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

You can get a Harley in orange ....:th_coolio:


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*slow drivers*



IndyDiesel said:


> Am I missing something? What does your comment have to do with his post?


check your signatures

13' Eco M6, 15.6Gal tank mod, wife's car, 30mph avg.

_Hidden Content_ 

03' Golf TDI M5, my car, 45mph avg.
_Hidden Content_ 
did you mean MPG ?????


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

car54 said:


> check your signatures
> 
> 13' Eco M6, 15.6Gal tank mod, wife's car, 30mph avg.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean MPG. My reasoning for adding the average mph was to make it more relevant the economy that we were seeing with those vehicles. Without knowing what someones average speed is it sort of makes posted MPG irrelevant.

Back to the topic at hand. Yes, GM definitely is going to lose some sales due to their choice of forcing an auto to get other options.

To me I am going to spend a lot of time in the cockpit daily and options trump transmissions therefore I chose a new Volt today.


----------

